# Baby round neck sweater with button side opening



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This little round neck sweater with button side opening is a simple and fun knit to do in between those complicated projects.

Pattern Price US $4.73
Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-round-neck-side-opening-sweater---p061
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/197230109/baby-round-neck-side-opening-sweater?ref=shop_home_active_1

Sweater Sizes  3 to 6 months, 6 to 12 months, 1 to 1½ years, 1½ to 2 years	
Sweater Length -- 24cm -- 26.5cm -- 29cm -- 32cm approx. (9½ -- 10½ -- 11½ --12½ )approx
Sleeve length -- 14cm -- 16.5cm -- 18.5cm -- 21.cm approx. ( 5½ -- 6½ -- 7¼ -- 8¼ )approx

MATERIALS REQUIRED - 4ply yarn Patons Dreamtime 4ply yarn was used to knit this sweater. 
Fine Sports, Baby Yarn # 2 
Size A -- 2 x 50 gram balls	
Size B -- 3 x 50 gram balls
Size C -- 4 x 50 gram balls
Size D -- 5 x 50 gram balls	
Small quantity of Contrast Colour
One pair 3.25mm (US No 3, UK No 10) needles 
Size 3.00mm (US No2, UK No11) neeedles
Stitch holders
2 Buttons


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very cute, I love it


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I love it as well.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ohhhhhh -----NICE!!!!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Love it! I checked out your other designs on Ravelry. They are all wonderful. You have a lot of talent!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful little sweater!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Very classy!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Exquisite designing and work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful jumper :thumbup:


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

This definitely is the best sweater pattern i have seen all day. I have just the right age Grandkids to make it for too!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Great pattern, very classic


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Another lovely pattern!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Really nice design. Perfect colors.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

It looks classy!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh now THAT's adorable!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice, Shame my grandson is too old.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just perfect for a little guy! Beautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern and so are the others on your Ravelry site!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

How adorable! I love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks to you all for your ongoing support


----------



## Juleeque (Oct 7, 2011)

I love it! So practical to have buttons on the side!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable sweater


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I really love thisxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

What a lovely sweater! love your yarn colour choice too, very smart!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty and sweet


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Very, very cute! I love that it has detail that you don't normally see on a baby sweater. Am wondering if you will design a hat to go with?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

You have the consistently best designs I have ever seen. I have made several of them and they are wonderful. This one fits that description as well. I wish you designed for adults.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

What a talent you have. Gorgeous!!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

very pretty.. love that the buttons are on the side.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I love this pattern as soon as I have finish what I have to make will purchase this pattern it is beautiful on seconds thoughts think I will purchase it now.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I love it, Vera. ????


----------

